# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: Preparing for an Exam

## irpersian20

سلام
تو سایت ماکروسافت داشتم می چرخیدم . دیدم اول exam ها زده
This exam is scheduled to retire July 31, 2013.
یعنی چی؟ یعنی اینها از دور خارج میشن و چیز دیگه ای سر کار میاد؟

----------


## Parham.D

معنی جمله که همین هست. این مربوط به کدام Exam هست؟

----------


## irpersian20

> معنی جمله که همین هست. این مربوط به کدام Exam هست؟


 *TS: Microsoft .NET Framework - Application Development Foundation*

http://www.microsoft.com/learning/en...aspx?id=70-515
https://www.microsoft.com/learning/e...6&locale=en-us

----------


## irpersian20

به نتیجه ای رسیدی دوست عزیز؟

----------

